# International II



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Just bought a set of International II's from Capt. Whupass here on the forum. They are in great shape. Visually and mechanically. I have only found one flaw and would like to repair it.

On one of the 50's the little strike detent is stuck down in the reel. I am assuming it's a spring of some sorts. My question is should I break it down and try to replace it myself, or do I not want to open that can of worms. Should I take it to a professional and have it repaired.

Thanks for any advive.....



By the way. Capt. Whupass.... you are an awesome guy. Wish I could have hung out and had a few beers with you!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

swing it by Captain Corey Maxwell up at GBB&T... he can take care of ya!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Corey......Right on. 

Thanks bro!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

anytime!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

same think happened to my 80W,

I just put a very small drop of wd-40 and worked in up & down till it worked freely.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome.

Step 1 - Apply lubricant

Step 2 - Take it to Capt. Corey

Thanks alot for the advice guy's


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Brad K (6/9/2008)*Awesome.
> 
> Step 1 - Apply lubricant
> 
> ...


My 2 cents. Which nobody usually wants. Put for sale on EBay and go get a set of EVEROLS. But if you like them that much, I will give you a better price on a pairof them than Whupass did so I can go get another EVEROL!:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Some of that PB blaster stuff might work a little better than the Wd-40. Amazing stuff ,after all it does say As Seen On TV on the can.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *bonita dan (6/18/2008)*Some of that PB blaster stuff might work a little better than the Wd-40. Amazing stuff ,after all it does say As Seen On TV on the can.


Right on. PB blaster is the only thing I use to cut corrosion. Definitely worth the money. Down to my last 2 oz. Being doing the job on my 10 yr. old PENN downrigger, but soon as they melt which will be soon I will be buying my new EVEROL downriggers.:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Brad K (6/9/2008)*Awesome.
> ...




FF, I got a great deal from Whoop ass. If you can beat it I'll buy what you've got too.

2 - 50's

1- 50 wide

1 - 30 wide

1 - 16s

All on custom stand-up rods with all roller guides, and all with new line for $1200

Looking to add to the collection

By the way FF, seen you outin the Trysler Grounds day one of the Budlight. Great looking boat you got there. We hooked our only fish that weighed shortly after we passed you. We were in the 27 Triton.


----------

